# Chief Architect user help.



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm have a few rain days here and am trying to get to know Home Designer a bit better.I know enough to be dangerous.
I am studying some videos on Chieftutor .com .I was wondering if these videos can be viewed in full screen mode.There is no icon on the video for this.Thought maybe there was something on the keyboard to get there.?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes, you should see a little icon on the bottom right of the video screen that says Utube or maybe looks like the German Iron Cross.

Click that.


Andy.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I was hoping you'd be along .Thanks for the help.
Figured if I can't work I just as well learn something to help on future jobs.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

That is a great place to learn, is where I started, and i still hit that site now and then. Dave is a great guy and very helpful.

Andy also has a few videos posted on his site, these guys are the best :thumbsup:


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah,these guys are very knowledgable and great guys for sharing .My problem is I'm 59 years old and my comprehension is not what it used to be.I watch a video or two then open the program and try it.Still a great resource even for an old guy.
Kudos to all of them for taking the time to share their vast knowledge.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have one more very basic question that I just can't find in this program.When using it to just do 1 small room I would like to change the scale of the grid .I have looked and looked and just can't find it in the program and know it's there.How do I change from say 1/4"= 1' to say 1/2" = 1'.I know this is the most basic but I have usually used the program for larger builds.
I have CA Home Designer 2014.I just can't find the correct tool to do this and want a bigger picture for a small kitchen.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Just figured it out guys.Now I feel really stupid .Thanks for your help.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Nothing to feel stupid about, there is so much put into one program, that a simple thing can be right under your nose and you be going crazy looking for it (been there and still run into that and I been at it almost 10 yrs)

So if you have a problem just post in here, or send a private message and we will help you out if we can... The only thing we cannot help you with your plans... Because, I don't know about Andy but I don't have anymore Home Designer and you cannot open CA plans with HD (its stupid if you ask me) but this is how they bang you out, so you keep upgrading.

Also a good idea is to join Home Talk Forum there is this guy David Jefferson, he offers lots of help with Home Designer, you can upload a plan and he will make a video how to solve your problem. you get some useful information and people also post all kinds of things, like library models, etc.

Good luck


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

mako1 said:


> Yeah,these guys are very knowledgable and great guys for sharing .My problem is I'm 59 years old and my comprehension is not what it used to be.I watch a video or two then open the program and try it.Still a great resource even for an old guy.
> Kudos to all of them for taking the time to share their vast knowledge.


Consider a dual monitor station, that way you can have the tutorial on one screen and follow along with your file on the other one, a lot easier than continually shrinking and enlarging between the two.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Rio said:


> Consider a dual monitor station, that way you can have the tutorial on one screen and follow along with your file on the other one, a lot easier than continually shrinking and enlarging between the two.



Good advice .Thanks


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Rio said:


> Consider a dual monitor station, that way you can have the tutorial on one screen and follow along with your file on the other one, a lot easier than continually shrinking and enlarging between the two.


The faster you get tired switching back and forth, the faster you will learn :laughing:


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

They had a good deal on a upgrade last fall and I almost bit but honestly HD will do more than I'll ever need.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Learn how to use Hex editor (on the rainy days) and do your own upgrades...:laughing: Just saying :thumbsup:


----------

